# Prepare to be blown away



## Prairie dog (Mar 21, 2021)

*Prepare to be blown  away

We live in a world of un-seeable  beauty, so  subtle and  delicate that  it is  imperceptible  to the human  eye. To bring this invisible   world to       light, filmmaker  Louie  Schwartzberg   bends the  boundaries of  time and space  with  high-speed cameras, time lapses and                   microscopes.   At TED2014, he shares  highlights  from his  latest  project, a 3D   film titled  Mysteries of  the Unseen                                               World," which slows down, speeds up, and  magnifies the  astonishing  wonders of  nature. This is amazing photography  and  brilliantly
 Explained.





*


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 21, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2021)

Extraordinary!  We are on the verge of molecular manipulation to solve so many of mankind's problems!  Thank you forshowing this!


----------



## RB-TX (Mar 22, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> *Prepare to be blown  away
> 
> We live in a world of un-seeable  beauty, so  subtle and  delicate that  it is  imperceptible  to the human  eye. To bring this invisible   world to       light, filmmaker  Louie  Schwartzberg   bends the  boundaries of  time and space  with  high-speed cameras, time lapses and                   microscopes.   At TED2014, he shares  highlights  from his  latest  project, a 3D   film titled  Mysteries of  the Unseen                                               World," which slows down, speeds up, and  magnifies the  astonishing  wonders of  nature. This is amazing photography  and  brilliantly
> Explained.
> ...


Excellent video.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prairie dog (Mar 22, 2021)

Your welcome..I get some great emails from my friend in Edmonton,Ab.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Well I was blown away. 
That TED guy is so cool. 
I love his videos.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 24, 2021)

WOW!!!!!! Loved and awed by it all...except the mites . Could have gone the whole rest of my life without thinking or knowing about those!!!!!


----------

